# Cold smoking bacon question.



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm sure this question has been answered. But can't seem to find it. What would you consider to be the max ambient temp. when cold smoking bacon. I have a slab ready to go tomorrow. And it'll 84. Think it'll be ok at this temp? I'm using my mailbox for smoke. And thinking on using apple dust to help keep the heat down a bit more.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2020)

Edit: I only have  hickory dust.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 10, 2020)

You should be fine Steve get the smoke rolling.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 10, 2020)

Ya what peachy said. I usually try to stay between 90 and 100 this time of year and always turns out good!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks 

 smokin peachey
 and 

 Brokenhandle
 I thought I should be ok at around 100 degrees. But wanted to be sure. I've only done bacon in cold weather before.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 10, 2020)

Yep all good responses.  I try and keep it at 80, but if it goes a little higher its ok as long as it's cured properly.  I've got some corn cob bacon going right now, I just pulled it to rest in the cooler during the heat of the day, and will put it back on around 3-4 this afternoon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2020)

A pan of ice or frozen wat Er bottles will help, but you want to keep the smoker temp below 100, preferably 90 degrees.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2020)

Smoke it at night, when it's below 70...  That's my choice...  of course I don't always get my way..  Mommy nature sometimes interferes....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Smoke it at night, when it's below 70...  That's my choice...  of course I don't always get my way..  Mommy nature sometimes interferes....



Me too. I do a years worth of lox in January and February. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 10, 2020)

I like cold smoking in the fall so I can easily dial in 50° to 70°, and I'll cold smoke 4 or 5 hours per day for two consecutive days.   But, I just did a *

 daveomak
*ham and started about 5 am.  I was able to hold 90° to 100° for 6 hours, and I did use a water pan.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I like cold smoking in the fall so I can easily dial in 50° to 70°, and I'll cold smoke 4 or 5 hours per day for two consecutive days.   But, I just did a *
> 
> daveomak
> *ham and started about 5 am.  I was able to hold 90° to 100° for 6 hours, and I did use a water pan.



Yeah, living in the dessert area limits what you can do and when you can do it. It was 86º when I got out of bed at five this morning, too hot to even bring my dog to the park for a run. I'm smoking a rack of spares right now in my Pro 100 electric because I didn't want to have to babysit my stick burner all day, it's 106º in the shade of my patio right now around 1:30. Been in the pool a lot today, actually, every day for the last six weeks. RAY


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 10, 2020)

I live at 5400'.....,So cool mornings happen each day.  But Wyoming is actually a high plains desert. It's not all Jellystone and Teton National Park. Breaking 100° happens, but rare.  A backyard pool would be handy, and could double as a skating rink from December to March.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Me too. I do a years worth of lox in January and February. RAY



I can't do a years worth of lox...   It would be gone in 1 week....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 10, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> I live at 5400'.....,So cool mornings happen each day.  But Wyoming is actually a high plains desert. It's not all Jellystone and Teton National Park. Breaking 100° happens, but rare.  A backyard pool would be handy, and could double as a skating rink from December to March.




I know Wyoming fairly well, we fish Flaming Gorge on that side every summer. And yes it does get hot there, at least around Green River. Way way way too cold for my old arthritic hands, shoulders, and back during winter. It hurts here in AZ, I'd hate to think of the pain there. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jul 11, 2020)

Got up early....again. Bacon has been in the smoker for 2 hours now. Going for 12 hours of smoke.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 15, 2020)

After 18 hours of smoke and let it set 2 days.








And of course I just had to cook up the trimmings!







Nice flavor. Deep smoky taste with this I've only gone 12 hours before. 18 hours makes a huge difference.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow Steve , looks delicious. Wish I could get some belly around here and try it. Have only done BBB


----------



## Steve H (Jul 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow Steve , looks delicious. Wish I could get some belly around here and try it. Have only done BBB



Thanks. It isn't very easy to get here either.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wow Steve , looks delicious. Wish I could get some belly around here and try it. Have only done BBB


Not sure what you have for stores in your area but maybe ask if they could get some in.  One of our local stores never had them but told me they could get some in, take about two weeks.  Since then they carry them on a pretty regular basis. 

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow Steve that bacon looks really good from here, and those slices are huge!

BIG LIKE!

Wonder what a bacon weave with it would do for a fatty?

John


----------



## Steve H (Jul 15, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Wow Steve that bacon looks really good from here, and those slices are huge!
> 
> BIG LIKE!
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's a good question. Might have to look into that!


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> After 18 hours of smoke and let it set 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 454122
> 
> ...


I go 32 hours of cold smoke... but I break it up into (4) 8 hour smoke sessions overnight resting the slabs in the refrigerator during the day. Cold smoking bacon is a lot like dry curing, you are drying the bacon out but with presence of smoke. High humidity aids in the drying, just like when dry curing, which is why cold smoking at night is beneficial, such that it usually has a higher ambient humidity at night and cooler temperatures.....
Try 32 hours Steve, it'll blow your socks off! At least that's my preference....but I'm a smoke hound, I love deep smokey flavor on bacon.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I go 32 hours of cold smoke... but I break it up into (4) 8 hour smoke sessions overnight resting the slabs in the refrigerator during the day. Cold smoking bacon is a lot like dry curing, you are drying the bacon out but with presence of smoke. High humidity aids in the drying, just like when dry curing, which is why cold smoking at night is beneficial, such that it usually has a higher ambient humidity at night and cooler temperatures.....
> Try 32 hours Steve, it'll blow your socks off! At least that's my preference....but I'm a smoke hound, I love deep smokey flavor on bacon.



I'll try that next. I liked the flavor with 12 hours. I an't imagine how it'll be after 32 hours! Thanks!


----------

